# Preaching the Word Commentary Series



## Craig.Scott (Jan 10, 2013)

The above series is on sale at crossway for ebook at $6 each. Books | Crossway

My question has anyone used this series and white books are worth the purchase.






In Christ


----------



## iainduguid (Jan 10, 2013)

As one of the authors (Numbers), I'm clearly not an unbiased witness. However, I have profited from Ryken on Exodus, Jeremiah and Ecclesiastes and Ortlund on Isaiah (brief but good). They are expositional commentaries rather than academic commentaries and are generally from a reformed perspective. I personally would not recommend Stortz on Daniel, because he writes from a pre-millennial perspective. I would particularly commend Doug O'Donnell's just published volume on the Song of Songs. I'm preaching and researching on the Song of Songs myself right now and I think his is clearly the best exposition out there right now (even though I differ with him at particular points)


----------



## Craig.Scott (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you very much Mr Duguid. Any recommendations for the NT?




In Christ


----------

